
Eventbug Watch JavaScript events finally in Firebug - nym
http://www.softwareishard.com/blog/firebug/eventbug-alpha-released/
======
geuis
This is a nice addition, but I honestly could do without new Firebug features
for a while. It already has 98% of the features I need on a daily basis, and
they've all been getting progressively worse in performance for at least the
last 6 months. For example, I fired up an older VM the other day that happened
to have FF3 and Firebug 1.2 and was amazed that it was so blazing fast
compared to what I'm used to with FF3.5 and Firebug 1.4+

~~~
nym
This is an extension to Firebug, not another built in feature. When you have
to do some event detective work, you'll probably be glad it's around.

------
fnid
Very nice! It's such a pain to figure out what is going to happen when events
occur. This is going to accelerate complex js development substantially.

~~~
nym
I like that it "[lists the] event targets that would be used as
DOMEvent.currentTarget when event bubbles". Understanding event bubbling is a
bit hard when you first do it. This will make it a lot easier.

------
jeff18
Sweet, the WebKit inspector has had this in the nightlies for a while.

I like how this displays the source code inline, though. WebKit just displays
the event object, which is a bit more awkward.

------
s3b
you may want to look at the javascript deobfuscator addon :
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10345>

This add-on will show you what JavaScript gets to run on a web page, even if
it is obfuscated and generated on the fly. Simply open JavaScript Deobfuscator
from the Tools menu and watch the scripts being compiled/executed.

------
jollyjerry
Do event delegation handler's like jquery's 'live' show up as handlers on the
body element?

------
chrisbroadfoot
Very handy. I've wanted this for ages.

